# Programmieraufgabe



## yan18 (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute, wäre jemand so nett und könnte sich meinen Code zu einer Aufgabe mal ansehen? Kann ihn leider nicht hier posten, würde es deshalb wenn möglich gerne per E-Mail machen. 
Vielen Dank schon mal und Grüße


----------



## Javinner (16. Mai 2019)

Per PN bitte


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (17. Mai 2019)

Würde mich auch per PN anbieten


----------

